# 489 Far South Coast



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys very few threads for nsw fasc state sponsored 489 visa application, so creating a new thread. currently looking for below answers 

1. When applying to NSW FSC for 489 do i need to include secondary and higher secondary education or only graduation and post graduation is enough? 

2 . When applying to NSW FSC do we need to include marriage certificate, if spouse will be included? this is not mentioned on their site


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

U got nomination ?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes. have u applied? 



kamal.v said:


> U got nomination ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Yes. have u applied?


Hi...yes applied last week. i managed to get only 50 points with 10 points for pte..applied for FSC nomination to get 10 more points...applying as a computer systems and network engineer. 
Age.... 25
Education....15
Pte..... 10
Experience 0


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey.... Did u get SS? I received Grant for 489 NSW FSC ... 




kamal.v said:


> Hi...yes applied last week. i managed to get only 50 points with 10 points for pte..applied for FSC nomination to get 10 more points...applying as a computer systems and network engineer.
> Age.... 25
> Education....15
> Pte..... 10
> ...


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Hey.... Did u get SS? I received Grant for 489 NSW FSC ...


Not yet....when did they give you? Btw congratulations man

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

17-August... 



kamal.v said:


> Not yet....when did they give you? Btw congratulations man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats @zpta978

What ANZSCO code you choose and how long does it take to receive nomination and how much points did you score. 

@kamal.v i am also in same situation. 50points only and looking to apply for regional nomination 489. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

@zpat978 can i get your email, i have few questions to clarify before i proceed. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

hi congratulations. can you share your e-mail id. i want to know about ss process. my mail <*SNIP *> - *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

pradeeshkumar said:


> hi congratulations. can you share your e-mail id. i want to know about ss process. my mail <*SNIP *> - *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


But this can be shared in personal chat I guess!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

ANZ code in my signature.. 



theariezman said:


> Congrats @zpta978
> 
> What ANZSCO code you choose and how long does it take to receive nomination and how much points did you score.
> 
> ...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone moving to far south coast or has experience in far south coast let me knoww plzzz.


----------



## VirenSingh (Sep 3, 2017)

*489 Far South 261313 Applied and No reply Yet*

Hello, I have applied 489 for Far South, NSW on May 23, 2017 and still no reply

Want to know when will I get SS reply. How much time they take to get SS approval letter. I have already got rejected from Tasmania 489 and they stated the reason bcz there is no IT jobs available, so very nervous in current scenario as I have 60 points and no chance for 189 or 190 in 2017-2018 rounds. Hoping for 489 only.

I have 60+10 for 261313. Submitted all docs and fee 770Dollars upfront.

please do reply
Thank you in Advance


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Did you get your sponsorship? 



VirenSingh said:


> Hello, I have applied 489 for Far South, NSW on May 23, 2017 and still no reply
> 
> Want to know when will I get SS reply. How much time they take to get SS approval letter. I have already got rejected from Tasmania 489 and they stated the reason bcz there is no IT jobs available, so very nervous in current scenario as I have 60 points and no chance for 189 or 190 in 2017-2018 rounds. Hoping for 489 only.
> 
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Got a query regarding 489- Regional/Territory Visa category.
If we submit an EOI for 489- Regional category, if we made it , should we have to stay in that perticlar region?
In DIBP site it says we have to stay at that specific region for atleast 2 years.
But my agent saying there is no rule of living that specific region which is the one we invited and we can stay any regional area we preffered.
Is that True? if we got invited from FSC and we got the TR from FSC then we have to stay in FSC ?until get the PR?Or we can we stay any other region?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Different people have different opinion on this..As per me you have a moral obligation to make an attempt stay and work in regional area that sponsored you. As per the 489 visa you can stay in other regional.area .






KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Got a query regarding 489- Regional/Territory Visa category.
> If we submit an EOI for 489- Regional category, if we made it , should we have to stay in that perticlar region?
> ...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone else received 489 fsc grant from this thread?


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

VirenSingh said:


> Hello, I have applied 489 for Far South, NSW on May 23, 2017 and still no reply
> 
> Want to know when will I get SS reply. How much time they take to get SS approval letter. I have already got rejected from Tasmania 489 and they stated the reason bcz there is no IT jobs available, so very nervous in current scenario as I have 60 points and no chance for 189 or 190 in 2017-2018 rounds. Hoping for 489 only.
> 
> ...


Hi Viren, did u received invitation??


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any grants for far south coast 489???


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Any grants for far south coast 489???


Have you finalised the area in fsc for moving?? Please share with us to which area you are moving and when.. 

And one more request, please continue to update on this thread after reaching fsc


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi I have not finalized the area yet. Myself also looking for people moving to FSC who are already there or going soon. 




Zanoor said:


> Have you finalised the area in fsc for moving?? Please share with us to which area you are moving and when..
> 
> And one more request, please continue to update on this thread after reaching fsc


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Thank u sir.. But please update us on your move and area you finalised..


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys, I applied under Aeronautical engineer on 8th Dec 2017. Im waiting for the outcome. 

Can anyone shares experience whether FSC is unsually follow their process time or not? Im getting a little worry. Its been 11weeks for me now.

Another concern about the job available too. Cos in the FSC website, they state that they will assess based on regional needs of employment. If there is no available job for my degree, does this means that they can reject my application? Thanks for all the answer guys!


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

kritad said:


> Hi guys, I applied under Aeronautical engineer on 8th Dec 2017. Im waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Can anyone shares experience whether FSC is unsually follow their process time or not? Im getting a little worry. Its been 11weeks for me now.
> 
> Another concern about the job available too. Cos in the FSC website, they state that they will assess based on regional needs of employment. If there is no available job for my degree, does this means that they can reject my application? Thanks for all the answer guys!


IN regional areas there is not much white collar jobs going around , so i think you will be fine as long as you met the criteria and submitted all documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sijin.joy said:


> IN regional areas there is not much white collar jobs going around , so i think you will be fine as long as you met the criteria and submitted all documents.


I wonder how in demand Aeronautical engineer in regional areas?


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

zpat978 said:


> Hey.... Did u get SS? I received Grant for 489 NSW FSC ...


Hi @zpat978,

I am applying for 489 for FSC:

Age:25
Education:15
PTE:20
ACS positive for 261313(Software Engineer).

How many chances are there to receive invite fromFSC???


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Any one got recently grant from fsc. ?
Im also hope to apply soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sijin.joy said:
> 
> 
> > IN regional areas there is not much white collar jobs going around , so i think you will be fine as long as you met the criteria and submitted all documents.
> ...



Next to nothing. Lol


----------

